# Beware lurkers - n00b bombed by CHBIV!



## Idahoser (Aug 26, 2008)

*Beware lurkers - n00b bombed by CHBIV! [update] TWICE!!!*

I was just minding my own business. Trying to soak up some knowledge, learn something about cigars, avoid the taste of foot.

Out of nowhere BAM! a bomb from CHBIV.

Very nice selection including smokes I mostly have only wanted to try, but hadn't gotten to yet. Of the one or two I was already familiar with (at least the brand) I can certainly say I'm looking forward to them!

Can't thank you enough sir!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

You will never forget your first :lol:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! Enjoy your first bomb


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

we need some PICS!!!

Hot carl is makin a name for himself. 

WTG Hot Carl!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> we need some PICS!!!
> 
> Hot carl is makin a name for himself.
> 
> WTG Hot Carl!!


Ditto that!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

matt257 said:


> You will never forget your first :lol:


:roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

way to go


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

love to know what you got, but i'm pretty sure you will enjoy them the same, have fun man


----------



## Idahoser (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I would post the list but I haven't heard back from Carl, I wanted confirmation of what I think they are and also, of course, permission. Seems to be on this forum that it should not be assumed, and I don't want any hard feelings.

I'm a total noob so it doesn't take a lot to impress me, and on top of that I wouldn't know enough to be properly impressed by magnificence. I'm just wading through most of the commonly available, fairly inexpensive sticks that seem to be popular. Developing my own ideas of what a good cigar is. Certainly not interested in wasting a primo stogie at this point, I wouldn't know what I had.

I've had only a few sticks more than once, and most of them I had mixed results, I don't know if some local shop stores them too wet or what it might be, I've had some I didn't like and the same vitola another time would be one of my favorites.

I seem to like lots of smoke, fairly easy draw, fairly strong flavor, and nicotine doesn't seem to bother me too much, probably a side effect of the cigarettes for 30 years. However I haven't found Maduro to be a characteristic I favor. Cameroon seems to hit the spot often.

Of course none of this may survive another week of tasting, it's all pretty new to me.

I've had some deliveries and got another one coming in, I need to look for another unsuspecting noob...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Idahoser said:


> Well, I would post the list but I haven't heard back from Carl, I wanted confirmation of what I think they are and also, of course, permission. Seems to be on this forum that it should not be assumed, and I don't want any hard feelings.
> 
> I'm a total noob so it doesn't take a lot to impress me, and on top of that I wouldn't know enough to be properly impressed by magnificence. I'm just wading through most of the commonly available, fairly inexpensive sticks that seem to be popular. Developing my own ideas of what a good cigar is. Certainly not interested in wasting a primo stogie at this point, I wouldn't know what I had.
> 
> ...


well youve come to the right place to move quickly thru your cigar start point. CL really pushed me along fast , like a cigar crash course..just go thru and read a shit-ton of threads and suck up the knowledge !!! welcome aboard.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Noobs make such great little targets! So innocent, so unsuspecting....


----------



## Idahoser (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I've heard back from CHBIV, and got permission to post the list:

Oliva Serie G Maduro Churchill
Oliva Serie G Churchill
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Candela
H. Upmann Torpedo
Gurkha Expedition (Cameroon? they're what seem to have the cedar tube most?) Toro
2x Gurkha (Dark Nat?) Toro
5 Vegas Classic Corona
Punch (Dark Natural?) Rubusto

I don't know what to say, except... my turn! In a couple days.

I appreciate the welcome and the bomb so much!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice. enjoy


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Idahoser said:


> I don't know what to say, except... my turn! In a couple days.
> 
> I appreciate the welcome and the bomb so much!


Watch out it is addictive...just look at Charles:roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice score Del... enjoy the smokes. He gave you a good bunch to try... and good-lookin lab pup there. Mine is two and she weighs almost 100#. She "is" the bull in the china closet... Take care


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Watch out it is addictive...just look at Charles:roflmao:


Wait a darn minute i was not even in this thread and my name comes up!!!

I hope you enjoy the smokes and welcome to the site!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

bombing is like a flu spreads like a wild fire


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

wow thats a nice bomb u recived 
enjoy the smokes


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Wait a darn minute i was not even in this thread and my name comes up!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the smokes and welcome to the site!


think of it as a compliment


----------



## Idahoser (Aug 26, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! SECOND WAVE ON TARGET!!

I haven't caught my breath from the first one, and here came ANOTHER package from CHBIV!

A Don Pepin Garcia Robusto sampler!

Tatuaje Series P P2 
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Cuban Classic 1979
Cigars International Legends Yellow Label Serie 6771 
also a Gurkha Grand Envoy Blend 875 
and a 5 Vegas Classic Robusto

Man, I need to get busy!
Thanks very much Carl! Again!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh man hes puttin a hurtin on you! did you kick his dog or something?


----------

